# discount code ?



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

hi all, i am about tho order the forge big knob (  ) when i had a look at the Premier Site Sponsors section and then on the Forge sponsors section... i seen this, Don't Forget your 10 % TT owners club discount when you place an order with us ...cool 8) 8) now on the forge website i can enter a discount code (you know what is coming next ) anybody have any idea what the code please .....cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I think you just ask for it on the order page or you could ring them on 01452 380999 and order over the phone 
If you are after a black one I have a brand new one I could let you have an a good price


----------

